# Your Biggest Ohio Largemouth



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I was wondering what everyones biggest largemouth is that was caught in Ohio? If you have pics please post as well. Here is mine:

8.85 lbs. Caught on a 5" Yum Dinger Junebug



















Ryan


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

8 pounds 4 ounces caught in 1978 at Holiday lakes in Willard,Ohio. Caught it on a delong 9" purple 3 hook with spinner on front. They loved that bait there. Sure miss fishing that lake 20-30 bass days from couple pounds on up.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=99729

There's already a post on this. Check it out.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This has already been posted. I have already seen your picture. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
I am proud of every four-and-a-half to five pound bass that I catch also. Good for you. And good luck catching one over eight...


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> This has already been posted. I have already seen your picture. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> I am proud of every four-and-a-half to five pound bass that I catch also. Good for you. And good luck catching one over eight...


lol, way to say it but not say it. 


Heres mine. 6-7lbs


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

I just moved up here in October of 2007 and started fishing that following spring. The best I have managed to catch as of yet was a decent little largemouth that was around 17-19 inches and weighed probably 2.75-3.5 pounds. That was last year on August 17th using a top water wounded zara spook on the scioto, about a quarter mile bellow greenlawn dam. The picture in my signature is of that fish. Hell when I think about it that probably was the largest large mouth I've ever caught.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

my biggest of 08 from a public lake in northwest ohio. Didnt weigh it but was legit 6lbs and a solid 22.5


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I know this is a poor pic,but all I could manage was to take a pic of an old pic I had. The man holding this fish is about 6'3 225 lbs. The bass came from a local gravel pit,believe it or not,certified scales,weighed in at 11.04.will probably never see a fish of this size again.(he caught the fish also,not mine.)


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

well i don't have any of my largest on here but here is what i have from last year alone.. The Last one is a monster! caught on a 1/2oz white blue flake spinner bait. 

the bass next to the shoe was a good 24" long show is a size 16.

my largest ohio bass was caught out of the ohio river weighed 8.92 lbs and was 27" long


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that sounds like an incredible fish out of the ohio, I have never heard of a fish out of there like that. must have been a total beast(skinny though) do you have a pic. I have shocked alot of that river and even in the old reports I dont think there was anything over maybe 6lb in 20years... I would never have thought it was capable of producing fish like that


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

riverKing said:


> that sounds like an incredible fish out of the ohio, I have never heard of a fish out of there like that. must have been a total beast(skinny though) do you have a pic. I have shocked alot of that river and even in the old reports I dont think there was anything over maybe 6lb in 20years... I would never have thought it was capable of producing fish like that


Bass was caught about 25 miles from Paducah, Ky on the river out toward the Mississippi. Will get ahold of my dad and see if he can get me the pics he took it all with him when he moved to Iowa.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

1992 caught a 23 inch 8.2 lb bucket mouth out of Mud lake in the portage lakes back by the golf course, on a black buzz bait....in 12 inches of water...
Don't have a pictire due to catch and release but I sure have a great memory of the smile on my dads face when he told me nice fish....


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

1catdaddy1 said:


> I know this is a poor pic,but all I could manage was to take a pic of an old pic I had. The man holding this fish is about 6'3 225 lbs. The bass came from a local gravel pit,believe it or not,certified scales,weighed in at 11.04.will probably never see a fish of this size again.(he caught the fish also,not mine.)


Dude, that pit fish is an amazing speciman for Ohio!!!
Looks every bit of 11lb.!

Awesome.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

7.2 lbs, 23 1/2'' on equalizer scales


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

not my catch but it's still worth posting.caught by my older brother some years back.it had a redwing blackbird in its belly.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry no pics, my biggest was 21" long and 20" girth. guessing close to 7lbs


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

No pics but My best was 24" long out of a farm pond. My brother caught it the next yr and it was 24.5"...Not sure what it weighed and we never caught it again.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Caught this girl last year around this time....she was full of eggs and was a solid 6 pounds:


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

My Biggest was a solid 9lbs and27"Caught in AlumCreekSpillway dont have a pic due to pouring rain at the time the fish was caught but have great memory of that lunker LM Caught him on a Blue And Silver Spoon


----------



## fish4osu (Feb 23, 2008)

My largest by a long shot was 24 inches long from a farm pond, but was not weighed. Some guessed 10 lbs., hopefully I can figure that weight out if I ever hook up with her again at my home pond.


----------

